# My big dummy...........Load.



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

I did this dummy load up a while ago for the shop I have two of them now for stereo amps I work on from time to time. I used weber 200 watt resistors he sells for $17.00 I got the simple schematic from http://www.aikenamps.com this guy has forgoten more about how to design an amp or trouble shoot than most people remember. I also made a switch position for my speaker cab so I can switch it to speaker from a dummy load. 
View attachment DummyLoad.pdf


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Sweet. I ripped apart a toaster oven and used the elements from it. I was able to series two and parallel that with a third element to create an 8 ohm load. I have full bored a 100 watt Marshall into it and it gets hot, but the elements were meant to do that. Making toast and checking power output, that's killing two birds with one stone!


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

That's what I call thinking toast and a dummy load at the same time.


----------

